# Stanley 175th Anniversary Tape Measure



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

_To commemorate our rich 175-year history, we’ve designed a limited-edition 175th Anniversary Tape Measure. It features a die-cast case with chrome finish, and 10-foot long blade for measuring standard lengths of plywood and drywall. This tape was inspired by the original design from 1933, with updated functionality for today's applications._

*Features & Benefits*

Heritage design from the 1930's updated with modern features
10-foot blade for measuring standard lengths of plywood and drywall
Die-cast case with chrome finish for durability
Spring-assisted blade return for quick retraction
Vintage STANLEY® SweetHeart™ logo to commemorate 175 years of innovation

*Review*
I hate big tape measures. The 25' length is the most popular line for all manufacturers, so naturally that's where you'll find most of the variety and features. For general woodworking, in my opinion, a 25' tape measure is too big. They're heavy and annoying.

This Stanley 175th Anniversary tape is just what the doctor ordered. The case is plated steel, about 3/4" thick and about 2" in diameter. No frills - there's no lock button or clip. It fits in your pocket and you hardly even know it's there. The blade is thin and clearly marked. Price is about $7.00.

Been using mine for a few days and I love it. Definitely takes some getting used to, but it's one of my favorite tools already.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

AmishElectricCo said:


> _To commemorate our rich 175-year history..._.


Is it made in America or China?


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

P89DC said:


> Is it made in America or China?


Honestly, I couldn't tell you. There are no markings on the case or tape, and I threw the box away. Just read a blog post from Chris Schwarz, who just bought one of these also, according to his post they're made in Thailand.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

AmishElectricCo said:


> ...they're made in Thailand.


 Such a "rich 175 year legacy...." I'm thinking the "limited edition" is limited by how many they can sell....



MAGA!


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

You're probably right. I've seen these on eBay already for $45.

"Limited Edition" and "vintage" automatically quadruples the value.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like something to sit on a shelf and look at instead of useful. It's not even flat on the bottom where you could let it sit by itself.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

No lock button?
No clip?
No thank you!


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

It's round, that's gotta be weird to use...


-T


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Looks like something to sit on a shelf and look at instead of useful. It's not even flat on the bottom where you could let it sit by itself.


Front and back are flat. It sits by itself just fine.


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

sounds like Harley Davidson to me.. :vs_laugh:


----------

